# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  My First Reef

## Carlos Amorim

Depois de 1ano e meio de aquarios de agua doce, decidi partir para algo mais interessante, e foi nessa altura que descobri este fascinante mundo dos salgados neste forum.....
Atravez de muita investigação, cheguei á conclusão que estava capaz de montar o meu primeiro reef..... :Coradoeolhos:  
Então surge o primeiro problema, ...... os , sendo eu estudante isto é um problema dos grandes, mas que tem solução. Estando eu de ferias, aproveitei e arranjei um trabalhinho num café, que apesar de ser cansativo, por ter muito movimento, deu para eu ganhar uns trocos.....
E então começa a aventura.......

Tendo um orçamento super, super curto, tive de fazer muitos diy.s, o que até foi engrassado......
Fiz o movel, a colagem do aquario, o escumador, a calha de iluminação e mais uma serie de promenores.....

Antes de mais, vou deixar aqui o setup inicial,:


Aquário
121x57x60 -- 414L (já tenho)

Sump
80x30x40 -- 96L (já tenho)

Refugio
futuramente irei montar um refugio, gostava de saber que medidas aconselham, ou seja, valorizar a altura, ou a lagura e comprimento?????

Rocha Viva
30Kg Indonésia (nao tenho
40kg que vão sendo adicionados conforme puder
Rocha Morta
15Kg (nao tenho)

Substrato Aquário
????????--quem quiser dar a sua opinião, agradeço

Escumador diy 
com bomba OR3500 com rotor de agulhas ( já tenho)

Aquecimento
 2 x Jagger 200W (nao tenho)
Reposição
??????  --  quem quiser dar a sua opinião, agradeço


Iluminação Aquário
DIY - 6 x 54W
2 atinicas, 2 de 6400K e 2 de 10.000K



Circulação
2x wave marea, 1 de 4400L\h e outra de 3400L\h ( já tenho)
Retorno
EHEIM 1262 3400L\h

penso nao faltar nada, nesta parte tecnica da montagem....



Aqui ficam algumas fotos, da montagem, que irei actualizando ....

A construção do movel:








A construção do escumador:










entretanto mais coisas já fiz, a colagem do aquario, a canalização, a colocação da calha, a instalação da bomba no escumador, a instalação da sump.........

colocarei mais fotos assim  que tiver disponibilidade


aguardo opiniões e criticas, pois tudo é uma ajuda muito importante :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

A construção da calha:










 :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

aqui ficam as ultimas fotos actuais  :SbSourire2:  :

o escumador pronto:espero que funcione :Admirado:   :Admirado:  




o aquario:











......




daqui a pouco tempo irei ter mais novidades, pois vou por uns acabamentos no aquario, em inox, para esconder as juntas, é oferecido pelo meu pai, e sendo assim nao entra nos gastos, 
vai ficar 5******, espero eu :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  


......
Agora surgem muitas questões:

quais as medidas que devo dar para a coluna seca, que, como podem ver vai ficar no meio do vidro de tráz???

a que altura devo maxima devo dar á coluna seca???
e o pente posso fazer em pvc e colar no vidro da coluna seca???
´
tou a pensar em fazer 3 divisórias na sump, uma para a agua que vem do aqua principal, outra  para colucar o escumador e os termostatos e outra para a bomba de retorno, que acham???

brevemente irei construir um movel ao lado deste, para colocar o refugio, sendo que ainda estou á espera de sugestões as dimenções do refugio, e nao sei as medidas que lhe devo atribuir ao movel. Irei colocar tambem dentro do mesmo, a instalação electrica e mais outras maquinas que adquira mais tarde..... aceito sugestões para as medidas....



e mais questões ainda vão surgir.....

comentem e ajudem-me com todas estas duvidas, se puderem....

fiquem bem :SbOk:   :SbOk: 


FOTO ACTUALIZADA - 13-9-2007

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,

Parabéns pelo teu projecto.

Quanto às primeiras questões..

Substracto - no aqua principal eu colocaria apenas areão de coral grosso o que te permite ter uma circulação forte (quanto a mim a que tens programada é pouca para o aqua).

Reposição - o melhor é mesmo automatizares isso - uma boia de nível (há várias marcas - Tunze, Deltec, etc) e uma pequena bomba e tens isso resolvido.




> quais as medidas que devo dar para a coluna seca, que, como podem ver vai ficar no meio do vidro de tráz???


Faz a coluna estreita e longa que te permite ter uma maior área de queda de água. Eu faria com uns 40x10 cm




> a que altura devo maxima devo dar á coluna seca???


deves colocar a altura que vais querer ter o nível de água. Olhando para as fotos deve ficar mesmo abaixo da trave francesa.





> e o pente posso fazer em pvc e colar no vidro da coluna seca???


Podes - outra hipótese é fazer em acrilico.




> tou a pensar em fazer 3 divisórias na sump, uma para a agua que vem do aqua principal, outra  para colucar o escumador e os termostatos e outra para a bomba de retorno, que acham???


Acho bem! É como tenho na minha.




> brevemente irei construir um movel ao lado deste, para colocar o refugio, sendo que ainda estou á espera de sugestões as dimenções do refugio, e nao sei as medidas que lhe devo atribuir ao movel. Irei colocar tambem dentro do mesmo, a instalação electrica e mais outras maquinas que adquira mais tarde..... aceito sugestões para as medidas....


O refúgio deve ser idealmente superior em relação ao aquário principal. O seu tamanho não precisa de ser muito grande. No meu caso tenho um com 50x50x30 cm e chega muito bem. Deves valorizar mais o comprimento e profundidade que a altura. Aconselho-te a fazeres uma DSB no refúgio que será um aliado importnate para a desnitrificação. Eu tenho uma com cerca de 12 cm.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Amorim

obrigada Diogo Lopes, 

vou seguir-me por aquilo que disseste, 
para começar pela coluna seca, vou fazer como disseste, 40 por 10 de lagura, 
só mais uma coisa, posso deixar assim o tubo de esgoto, só o buraco assim na lateral???ou devo adicionar uma curva de 90 virada para cima????

mais uma vez obrigada :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,




> ...posso deixar assim o tubo de esgoto, só o buraco assim na lateral???ou devo adicionar uma curva de 90 virada para cima????


Eu colocaria uma curva de 90º e faria um durso em cima que evita o barulho. Um durso, caso não saibas o que é, não é mais do que a colocação de um T e cima.

Aqui fica uma foto do Rogério...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas,

a parte de cima do T fica aberta??'?

vou começar já a fazer isso....

Mais uma coisa, 

que altura me aconselham a ter de areia????

será que 3 a 4 cm chegam???

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> a parte de cima do T fica aberta??'?


Podes colocar uma tampa mas sempre com um furo.




> que altura me aconselham a ter de areia????
> 
> será que 3 a 4 cm chegam???


Se estiveres a falar do areão de coral grosso como te disse, então 2 ou 3 cm chega perfeitamente para acentar a RV.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Amorim

e relativamente á circulação~,
recomendas-me meter mais uma bomba com que circulação??? tava a pensar em meter mais 10.000L\h, pois nao me parece muito......


obrigada por a ajuda, assim pode ser que saia daqui alguma coisa porreira.....espero eu... :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> recomendas-me meter mais uma bomba com que circulação??? tava a pensar em meter mais 10.000L\h, pois nao me parece muito......


Tudo depende do tipo de aqua que pretendes montar! Se o objectivo for colocar SPS´s então podes avançar com mais 10.000 l/h em circulação sem problemas. Acho que o ideal seria dividires esse caudal em duas bombas e idealmente conseguires fluxo não constantes.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos  :Olá: 

Obrigado por partilhares connosco os teus DIY's

O meu conselho vai para a tua iluminaria.

Utiliza reflectores nessa tua calha.

As lâmpadas só por si sem reflectores, perdem demasiada luz.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas Diogo Lopes. :yb677:   :yb677:  
então inicalmente quanto mais fluxo devo adicionar,????queria ter uns peixitos e uns corais duros e outros moles.....


boas Julio Macieira, :yb677:   :yb677: 
que tipo de refletores posso aqui meter?? nao sei se cabem, tens sugestões??? era uma grande ajuda.. :Coradoeolhos:  

obrigado :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas Diogo Lopes.  
> então inicalmente quanto mais fluxo devo adicionar,????queria ter uns peixitos e uns corais duros e outros moles.....
> 
> 
> boas Julio Macieira, 
> que tipo de refletores posso aqui meter?? nao sei se cabem, tens sugestões??? era uma grande ajuda.. 
> 
> obrigado



Boas gostei da montagem e explicaçao :Palmas:   , tenho uma sugestao a fazer, em relaçao a tubagem, eu penso que depois de teres feito o furo para a agua de retorno, nao a deverias subir mas deixar ao livel que esta, com cada uma das extermidades, mas com as pontas viradas para cima na diagonal, e escondias os tubos com RV.... em termos visuais ia ficar melhor, e poderias tambem esconder o tubo que falta para a agua entrar na sump...

Boa sorte e aguardo novidades :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> boas Julio Macieira, 
> que tipo de refletores posso aqui meter?? nao sei se cabem, tens sugestões??? era uma grande ajuda.. 
> 
> obrigado


Existem vários de várias marcas a venda que podem ser fácilmente adaptados ao teu sistema.

Fica um exemplo:




Editei para acrescentar o seguinte.

Já observei aquários com T5 sem reflectores... em minha opinião não funciona a iluminação.Os aquários ficam muito mal iluminados.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ... eu penso que depois de teres feito o furo para a agua de retorno, nao a deverias subir mas deixar ao livel que esta, com cada uma das extermidades, mas com as pontas viradas para cima na diagonal, e escondias os tubos com RV.... em termos visuais ia ficar melhor, e poderias tambem esconder o tubo que falta para a agua entrar na sump...


A sugestão é boa, mas como Carlos tenciona (e tem que) fazer uma coluna seca para proteger o tubo de saída, não dá para fazer o que dizes, a não ser que furasse os vidros da coluna seca! 

Se ainda não tivesse feito a montagem o que sugeria era que colocasse em vez da derivação em T, um SCWD que lhe permitiria ter correntes alternadas, mesmo com o retorno.




> boas Diogo Lopes.  
> então inicalmente quanto mais fluxo devo adicionar,????queria ter uns peixitos e uns corais duros e outros moles.....


Eu diria que poderias colocar mais duas bombas de 4000 l/h - pensei nas Nano Stream da Tunze ou nas Coralia da Hydor (mais em conta).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> A sugestão é boa, mas como Carlos tenciona (e tem que) fazer uma coluna seca para proteger o tubo de saída, não dá para fazer o que dizes, a não ser que furasse os vidros da coluna seca! 
> 
> Se ainda não tivesse feito a montagem o que sugeria era que colocasse em vez da derivação em T, um SCWD que lhe permitiria ter correntes alternadas, mesmo com o retorno.
> 
> 
> ...


Na minha opiniao, e se fosse o meu aqua, nao fazia coluna seca, rouba muito espaço, esse furo que ja esta feito punha uma torneira e fechava por cima da sump que serviria para mais tarde para pazer TPA, e criava outro ao nivel que queria ter a agua para fazer queda para a sump, ganhava espaço e esteticamente acho que ficava mais bonito, eu tenho coluna seca e se na altura soubesse o que sei hoje nao tinha optado por ela... mas espero vir a corregir no proximo... é a minha opiniao :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

o que eu estava a pensar era fazer a coluna seca com 40 de comprido, 10 de largura e 52 de altura, e iria colocar o durso, que já está quase pronto,

agora nao precebi muito bem a ideia do Jose Neves, 

penso que ele está a crer dizer para colocar uma curva no buraco de esgot, e colocar um tubo até á superficie da agua, e assim eliminava a coluna seca, sendo feita a recolha da agua para a sump á superficie, certo???

é que realmente a coluna seca rouba muito espaço,

quanto ao fundo, aconselham-me a revestilo por fora com um vinil de que cor??' ou será melhor revestir em acrilico de cor''''???, 
Que cor acham que fica melhor<<''''???

relativamente á bomba a adicionar tava a pensar em por uma  Tunze Turbelle nanostream 6025, que custa na aquaristic cerca de 50€ ou uma Hydor Koralia 4, ou a 3. mais tarde adicionaria outra igual á que tinha comprado. opiniões....

quanto ao Te do retorno, tem de ser mesmo aquilo, pois nao posso gastar muitos €€€, o que poderia fazer, se optá-se pela ideia acima referida, era descer a tubagem do Te para dentro, ou seja ela neste momento iria ficar fora da agua quando o aqua tivesse cheio, ficando apenas as pontas para dentro da agua, e a mudança seria descer toda esta tubagem que seria mais dificil de esconder....

quanto aos reflectores, sei que existe uma falta de aproveitamento da luz na calha, mas nao tou ver como eide por ali um refletor, pois o espaço que existe é muito reduzido, o unico reflector que me parece que posso melhorar é o dos cantos do interior da calha, talvez colocando 2 refletores de T5 a fazer a curva.......??
quanto ás lampadas aconselham-me a meter quantas atinicas??? as 2 atinicas e as 4 de luz branca são suficientes???


aguardo ajudas para avançar com isto :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

.....

----------


## Roberto Monteiro

Boa noite Carlos! Não sei se repararam, se já chamaram atenção, mas o teu tubo que faz escoar a água para a sump está muito abaixo do nivel de água do aquário principal, imagina que falta electricidade na tua casa, ja sabes que por gravidade a água vai esvaziar enquanto não apanhar ar, e a tua sump tem menos litragem que o aquario, vai transbordar pra fora e depois é só estragos e custos... E já agora gostei do teu projecto, tens imaginação e habilidade pra trabalhar, outra coisa não axas que o móvel esta um pouco fraco na armação? pelos menos aquelas duas traves da frente, n te esqueças q são duas ripas que estão colocadas num angulo de 90º mas a altura é alta.. qt mais alto maior a curva devido ao peso, mas pra teres a certeza que está bom antes de encheres tira o comprimento entre as duas traves de sustentação da parte de dentro do armário e dp enche e volta a medir, se n houver diferença, parabéns! vai dando noticias.  :SbOk2:  Cumprimentos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> ...Não sei se repararam, se já chamaram atenção, mas o teu tubo que faz escoar a água para a sump está muito abaixo do nivel de água do aquário principal, imagina que falta electricidade na tua casa, ja sabes que por gravidade a água vai esvaziar enquanto não apanhar ar, e a tua sump tem menos litragem que o aquario, vai transbordar pra fora e depois é só estragos e custos...


Por isso ele vai fazer ou uma coluna seca ou vai colocar um tubo para cima!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Amorim

exatamente...

queria pedir uma opinião...

coluna seca ou tubo???,

que acham...

na minha opinião a coluna seca disfarça melhor apesar de ocupar muito espaço....

aguardo opiniões :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

e tambem mais uma pergunta, 

a coluna seca pode ser feita em pvc, ou em vidro e depois  forro o vidro em pvc.......

já agora que cor escolher para o fundo do aqua e para o pvc da coluna seca?? tudo azul?? o fundo azul e a coluna preta???




ajudem-me :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Na minha opinião o melhor é fazeres a coluna seca em vidro e colocares um fundo preto em tudo.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Amorim

é isso....

e em azul penso que mal nao ficava, até dá mais vida mas fica um pouco artifial aquela cor azul por todo o fundo, pois ele fica muito vivo com a iluminação...

ok, então está decidido tudo preto.....

no aquario atraz posso utilizzar vinil certo??

que margem devo entre a superficia da agua e a parte de cima do aqua ??

relativamente á calha, tenho de a tapar com um vidro ou com acrilico???ou pode ficar aberta assim como está??

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Monteiro

> é isso....
> 
> relativamente á calha, tenho de a tapar com um vidro ou com acrilico???ou pode ficar aberta assim como está??
> 
> fiquem bem


Boa tarde! Se colocares aberta tens de ter atenção se n há salpicos, pq se houver o sal vai todo para as lampadas e pode provocar ferrugem nos suportes, a tua calha esta protegida, levou alguma camada de isolante? digo isto pq ja tive calha aberta e os suportes ficaram enferrujados... tens que deixar uma boa altura da coluna de agua pra q isso n aconteça. Claro se tiver aberta é melhor, n perdes luz, tens mais rendimento, e n aquece tanto a calha, mas pode aquecer a agua do aquario, mas as T5 por acaso são boas. Cumprimentos  :SbOk5:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos
Fico contente por ver mais um Nortenho no mundo dos salgados, e com DIY's a bombar.
No escumador que fizeste na minha opinião o t da saída de água está um pouco acima provavelmente vais ter dificuldade em relugar a saída de água.
Vejo também que o fizeste em PVC o que em acrilico é melhor para veres se as microbolhas estão a foncionar.
A entrada de ar na foto não dá para ver bem mas pela experiência que tive na construção do meu parece-me mal localizada.
Fica bem.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas Roberto Monteiro,

tive a analizar bem a minha calha e vou colocar uma placa de acrilico muito fininha a tapar e coloco uma ventuinha lado e fica o problema resolvido....

boas Silverio Torres,
Podes contar com mais uma pessoa a frequantar a vossa colecta, isto claro se o meu pai me levar,
só nao sei quando será a proxima colecta e até quando é que temos de pagar os 25 da  bomba, mas assim que possa vou fazer a tranferencia....

relativamente ao escumador, acompanehi o teu topico nos diy e tambem me parece que o meu venturi nao vai trabalhar bem,.
desta maneira era bom que me fornecesses alguma informação de como reslver algum possivel mal funcionamento quando eu o ligar...
se quiseres mais fotos detalhadas para me poderes ajudar, eu posto aqui....

quanto a evoluções no aqua, tive a inventar um durso e ficou assim:






o que acham??

agora quando tiver os vidros vou fazer a coluna seca e fazer o pente ....

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> o que acham??


Acho que devia ficar muito mais acima! Assim irás ter muito barulho da água a cair na coluna seca!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas diogo,

realmente fica sim um pouco a baixo demais, mas o problema é que tenho logo acima a curva de 90º do retorno e o duso já  lá ficou a bater...
o que posso fazer é uma curva de 45º e depois outra de 45º para me desviar, embora já começa a ficar uma coisa esquesita... 


boas Roberto Monteiro,

tive a analizar bem a minha calha e vou colocar uma placa de acrilico muito fininha a tapar e coloco uma ventuinha lado e fica o problema resolvido....

boas Silverio Torres,
Podes contar com mais uma pessoa a frequantar a vossa colecta, isto claro se o meu pai me levar,
só nao sei quando será a proxima colecta e até quando é que temos de pagar os 25 da bomba, mas assim que possa vou fazer a tranferencia....

relativamente ao escumador, acompanehi o teu topico nos diy e tambem me parece que o meu venturi nao vai trabalhar bem,.
desta maneira era bom que me fornecesses alguma informação de como reslver algum possivel mal funcionamento quando eu o ligar...
se quiseres mais fotos detalhadas para me poderes ajudar, eu posto aqui....

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Carlos,

Quando ao tubo de descarga - e estou a assumir que vais ter coluna seca, como anteriormente referido nos teus posts - tens duas hipóteses: 

-ou o desvias da tubagem de retorno, com duas curvas de 90º (o___!), ficando ao lado do tubo de retorno e não por baixo como está agora ;

- ou colocas uma torneira no tubo de descarga de forma a estrangular um pouco a queda da água e, com isso, eliminar o ruído, mantendo a coluna "seca" sempre "molhada"... isto é, o tubo sempre submerso.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas,

tens razão, 

Mas nao será melhor colocar as curvas no durs para o desviar??

isso é possivel???

a minha ideia era as duas de 45º 

que achas??

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos
No meu tópico já lá tem as alterações que fiz no venturi, se quiseres quando formos fazer uma colecta de água na viagem de regresso a casa fazes um pequeno desvio e vens ver ao vivo em minha casa.
Porque não metes a água a cair por gravidade no escumador?
Fica Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

:SbOk:   :SbOk:  boas Silverio

sim é uma boa ideia ir contigo ver o teu escumador depois da colecta, ( que nao sei quando será) assim tirava todas as duvidas....

então diz-me uma coisa, 

já analizaste o meu escumador, ele tem um tubo dentro do tubo principal, que conduz as bolhas até cima, e a agua sai do escumador, por aquele espaço que sobre entre os dois tubos.

sendo assim e aproveitando a tua informação, tás a dizer que poderia fazer um buraco no escumador, por onde eu ligava a agua que vinha do aqua,  e depois ligava a entrada da bomba ao escumador tambem, certo??
 neste caso teria de furar mais 2 vezes o escumador.....

ficaria bem ??? o rendimento ia aumentar???
a bomba nao iria puxar bolhas tb para a turbina, mais as bolhas do venturi, nao provoca barulho a mais???

nao sei o resultado por falta de experiencia...

fica bem e obrigado :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> boas,
> 
> tens razão, 
> 
> Mas nao será melhor colocar as curvas no durs para o desviar??
> 
> isso é possivel???
> 
> a minha ideia era as duas de 45º 
> ...


Se colocares a 1ª peça, que é uma curva a 90º enroscada no passa-muros, na horizontal, ganhas logo o espaço necessário. Depois colocas outra curva a 90º (assim _!) e poderes fazer a colecta (com durso e tudo) mais perto da superfície.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

é isso
nem mais nem menos.....

vou fazer isso e quando tiver feito ponho aqui fotos 

obrigado :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas



> já analizaste o meu escumador, ele tem um tubo dentro do tubo principal, que conduz as bolhas até cima, e a agua sai do escumador, por aquele espaço que sobre entre os dois tubos.


Não percebo muito bem o que dizes tens um tubo dentro do corpo do escumador!
Se quiseres vir ver o meu antes da coleta estás á vontade a porta está aberta, chegas cá em 40 minutos.
Fica Bem

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas Silverio , tive por base esta imagem 



o interior do meu escumador é tal e qual este.....

espero que entendas....

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos
OK já percebi, sendo assim acho que retiro a ideia de meter a água no escumador por gravidade pensava que estavas a copiar deltec e não sei se esse irá foncionar com a agua por gravidade.
Fiva Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

então neste caso, só tenho de melhorar o venturi , certo???

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal....


Fui buscar os acabamentos do aquario....

ficaram muito bons mesmo..... :SbOk:  

aqui ficam umas fotos para verem:





 :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

Aqui fica uma foto da coluna seca pronta a colar no aquario, feita de acordo com as medidas sugeridas.....




aqui fica uma foto da alteração feita no durso.....







o que acham??? tá tudo ok??? posso colar a coluna seca???

agora vou forrar a coluna seca com pvc ou acrilico preto onde farei o pente....

aguardo comentários :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Parece-me bem. Testa a colocação da coluna seca antes de a colar.

Achava bem colares um bocado de rede (pode ser relativamente larga) na tubagem de descarga para prevenir futuros entupimentos por algum cerithe, turbo, etc. Eles, querendo, passam facilmente por cima do pente da coluna seca e se entrarem pela tubagem de descarga podem-na entupir

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Achava bem colares um bocado de rede (pode ser relativamente larga) na tubagem de descarga para prevenir futuros entupimentos por algum cerithe, turbo, etc. Eles, querendo, passam facilmente por cima do pente da coluna seca e se entrarem pela tubagem de descarga podem-na entupir



palavras sábias...   :yb677:  
 não te esqueças deste conselho que te pode evitar dissabores futuros   :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

Ok. :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

realmente é um bom conselho :yb677:   :yb677:  

hoje mesmo vou fazer isso, 

neste momento tenho andado em alterações ao escumador, e alterei o venturi, e a disporição da bomba....
depois coloco fotos, para me darem a vossa opinião..

quanto á coluna seca , hoje mesmo ou amanha queria ter o pvc preto, ou o acrilico preto, mais o pente da coluna seca...



fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal aqui fica a actualização das fotos:
~
a alteração no escumador
ANTES

DEPOIS- notei que assim manda mais bolhas de ar e mais fluxo de agua



aqui fica o teste em agua doce, e nao sei se deveria mandar mais bolhas ou menos, ?????queria a vossa opinião



e aqui a foto em que coloquei uma rede nos dois buracos do durso, esta dica foi semm duvida muito boa, pelo que agradeço ao João M Monteiro :yb677:   :yb677:  



aguardo comentários :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

A rede ficou bem; era essa precisamente a ideia

Quanto às alterações do escumador, não vou comentar, porque não tenho jeito para DIY e não gosto de mandar "bitaites" sobre o que não percebo.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu também não tenho grande jeito para DIY mas vou arriscar um comentário! Acho que mais importante que a quantidade de bolhas, é a sua qualidade! No teu caso parecem-me muito grossas!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Monteiro

Boa noite! É normal que as bolhas estejam grandes, está em água doce, se colocar em água salgada o resultado vai ser o oposto, só uma observação, axo que o orificio por onde sai a água da bomba penso que esteja muito pequeno, porque não deixas com o tamanho do original? Será pra teres mais pressão é que deixaste dessa maneira? Experimenta das duas formas, a que provocar mais escuma é a que deixas  :SbOk2:   Cumprimentos, continua a dar-lhe ehheeh

----------


## Carlos Amorim

Dia 2 vou fazer a minha primeira coleta de agua e ai irei testar o escumador...

depois coloco aqui fotos... :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

obrigada pelos comentários,
quantos mais melhor, pois como veem, ajudam sempre a melhorar o meu sistema...

obrigada pessoal :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas,Carlos.

Tira-me uma dúvida: nesta foto está apenas a testar o débito de ar da bomba fora do escumador?




A bomba que está utilizar tem turbina de agulhas, mas parece-me que as bolhas são muito grandes... Poderá ser de a estares a utilizar em água doce. Experimenta com salgada para ver se isso se altera.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> Boas,Carlos.
> 
> Tira-me uma dúvida: nesta foto está apenas a testar o débito de ar da bomba fora do escumador?
> A bomba que está utilizar tem turbina de agulhas, mas parece-me que as bolhas são muito grandes... Poderá ser de a estares a utilizar em água doce. Experimenta com salgada para ver se isso se altera.


sim
estava a testar como tava o funcionamento da bomba com a alteração do venturi, e da saida da bomba, tirei-lhe o joelho de 90graus que tinha e notei diferença...
como tava a testar em agua doce fico na duvida....
vou esperar até dia 2, para quando tiver a agua salgada da coleta, poder testar e ver a diferença-....

espero que exista uma diferença grande....

----------


## Carlos Amorim

Mais uma coisa...

tenho uma duvida..........

inicialmente, por nao ter mais , nao poderei comprar um sistema de reposição nem um reactor de kalk..

que outra opção posso eu ter para a reposição da agua??'
procurava algo simples , temporário que resolvesse inicialmente este problema

eu tava a pensar em arranjar um bidão e polo a um nivel mais alto que a sump, e colocar agua de osmose nele e fazer a reposição da agua evaporada com um tudo daqueles do soro, em que regularia as gotas,......

que acham??

preciso de opiniões, e conselhos...

obrigada :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Mais uma coisa...
> 
> tenho uma duvida..........
> 
> inicialmente, por nao ter mais , nao poderei comprar um sistema de reposição nem um reactor de kalk..
> 
> que outra opção posso eu ter para a reposição da agua??'
> procurava algo simples , temporário que resolvesse inicialmente este problema
> 
> ...


Boas, Carlos.

Esse sistema é utilizado por muita gente. É conhecido entre os membros do RF como "pinga-pinga". Também utilizo isso.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

ok, 
então vou preparar isso,
inicialmente vai me ser muito util, depois arrenjarei um sistema melhor....
se ouver alguns itens a ter em conta neste sistema simples digam-me para eu nao fazer asneira..

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> ok, 
> então vou preparar isso,
> inicialmente vai me ser muito util, depois arrenjarei um sistema melhor....
> se ouver alguns itens a ter em conta neste sistema simples digam-me para eu nao fazer asneira..
> 
> fiquem bem


Sim, há alguns cuidados a ter quer na montagem, quer na reposição.

Na montagem deves fazer o furo onde entrará o tubo do soro um bocado acima do fundo para que o depósito de kalk que não foi dissolvido não  entupa com o passar do tempo.
Quanto à reposição, deves fazer apenas durante o período não iluminado quando o pH está mais baixo e após cerca de uma hora das luzes se apagarem. Deves também deixar assentar completamente o kalk e deixar pingar para o aquário apenas a água limpa.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

ok, 
então resumindo, 

preciso de um recipiente onde misturarei agua de osmose com hidroxido de calcio
nesse mesmo recipiente farei um furo uns cm acima do fundo, e colocarei ai o tubo com o repectivo estrangulador.

só mais uma coisa....

onde posso arranjar esse tubo com o respectivo estrangulador??

----------


## Jose Neves

> ok, 
> então resumindo, 
> 
> preciso de um recipiente onde misturarei agua de osmose com hidroxido de calcio
> nesse mesmo recipiente farei um furo uns cm acima do fundo, e colocarei ai o tubo com o repectivo estrangulador.
> 
> só mais uma coisa....
> 
> onde posso arranjar esse tubo com o respectivo estrangulador??


Boas 

Eu antes de ter o meu reactor de kalk, tinha um simples garrafao de 5 litros, e de ante mao sabia que precisava de repor por dia +- 2 litros.... o meu garrafao fiz um furo minimo a 5cm do fundo, e mais nada, saia uma gota a cada 2 segundos para dentro da sump, tinha tambem um vidro para posar na sump, era tudo, e todos os dias durante uma semana so adicionava agua e antes de o colocar por cima da sump (antes de me ir deitar) agitava-o bem.

Eu devo de ter la o garrafao se quieseres domingo levo

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas Jose Neves,




> Eu devo de ter la o garrafao se quieseres domingo levo


isso era 5******, inicialmente ia ser-me muito util mesmo....

obrigada :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal,

aqui fica uma foto do copo do escumador ao fim do primeiro teste em agua salgada, e penso eu que nao foi nada mau, embora o maior teste vai ser quando estiver montado na sump do aqua a funcionar...



 :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal,

arranjei um foco HQI de 70W, penso eu, era daqueles que se usam no exterior, para iluminaçao , são á prova de agua, agora nao sei se posso utilizar a lampada que vem com ele??

vale a pena junta-lo na iluminação do meu aqua de 415L, ou seja ficaria 70W mais 5 xT5 de 54W cada, dando um total de 340W, que sei que nao é muito, mas talvez acrecentásse mais tarde outro foco de 70W.

aguardo opiniões :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

As HQI que vêm com esses projectores são normalmente de 5500K e dão uma luz muito amarelada. Se leres o artigo da semana "Avaliação de regimes artificiais de luz e tipos de substrato..." vais verificar que também não é grande coisa para alguns corais. Eu por ignorancia também usei essas no inicio e eram algas por todo o lado. Por coincidencia ou não, desapareceram quando coloquei lampadas de 14000K. O projector até serve, mas devias comprar na mesma lampadas novas de 14000K.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas,

Na realidade, pelo que posso observar a luz até é um pouco azulada, pelo que me deixa ainda com mais duvidas,??? se deixo ou nao ficar aquela lampada. ou se mantenho só as 5 t5 que tenho....

tenho apenas que reslver a questão que como fixar o foco em cima do aqua, pois ele pesa um pouco, e talvez o prenda mesmo á parede..

tenho de ver melor estas duvidas...


aguardo comentários :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Monteiro

Boa tarde! Eu tb tenho um foco desses HQI de 70W, c temperatura de cor de 5400 ou 5500 kelvins, garanto-te já se é pra teres peixes e corais moles dá e sobra, tens razão a cor é branca, c o passar dos meses , por volta dos 6meses torna-se mais p o amarelo. Não precisas de gastar mais dinheiro em lampadas :SbSalut:  É só um conselho, mas a escolha é tua, se tens mais t5, n te preocupes, aqui o que interessa é onde metes os corais se tiver numa zona alta n pracisas de gastar tanto dinheiro em luz... Cumprimentos

----------


## Carlos Amorim

:SbOk:   :SbOk:  boas Roberto,

tambem acho que tens razão, 
vou usá-lo inicialmente e mais tarde(dentro de 6meses) vou trocar a lampada.

Neste momento estou a tentar arranjar uma solução para resolver o problema de falta de refletores dentro da minha calha, pois perco muita luz. Mas tive a separar as lampadas, e vou por um reflector individual em cada uma, pois pelo que vi, nao usar refletor é sem duvida uma grande perda de iluminação.

fiquem bem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Monteiro

Boa tarde! Em relação a tua calha de n teres reflectores, eu pra poupar dinheiro pintei a calha de branco e olha q n ficou nd mau, claro q com reflectores deve ser diferente pq é tipo espelho mas o branco tb é uma boa solução pra quem n quer esbanjar dinheiro logo a primeira... podes ir adquirindo aos poucos, até tem mais graça garanto-te. Cumprimentos

----------


## Cesar Pinto

experimenta a forrar o interior da calha com aquela prata de embrulhar a comida,bem sei que nao é igual aos reflectores, mas vais ver que a diferença é muita .
é assim que tenho a minha calha e nao tenho razao de queixa.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Cesar,

Essa folha, vulgarmente conhecida como folha de aluminio, é má para fazer de reflector. Absorve mais luz do que a que reflete.

É muito melhor pintar de branco (reflete todas as cores), experimenta e vês!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Carlos Amorim

eu tava a pensar em fazer em cartolina branca umas tiras e colocar cada tira a fazer um angulo de 45 graus em cada lampada.
penso que vais ser engraçada a ideia.
amanha vou comprar cartolina branca e fazer isto e depois posto aqui os resultados :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá,

Vê lá se pegas fogo às folhas...

----------


## Roberto Monteiro

Boa tarde! Agora deu vontade de rir   :yb624:   Sim tem cuidado por causa do aquecimento, mas as T5 não libertam muito calor, mas o melhor é jogar pelo seguro, é como digo, pinta a calha de branco é mais fácil.. Cumprimentos

----------


## LuisValadas

Viva,

o escumador é alimentado com bomba ou directamente do escoamento do aquario ? 

caso seja com bomba, qual a sua capacidade (tenho duvidas qto a este pto e não sei o que hei-de adoptar)

obrigado

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas, quanto á  cartolina branca que vou utilizar, talvez vou revestí-la de aluminio em fita para isolar pois o rendimento aumenta bastante.

quanto ao escumador, ele tem por base este modelo, como já referi anteriormente:




ou seja o escumado está na sump,
a bomba puxa a agua da sump para dentro do tubo que se encontra dentro do corpo do escumador e que guia as bolhas para cima,
é simples e funcina como muitos já podem ter observado por experiencia própria...

agora só tenho um pequeno problema que gostava que me ajudassem a resolver, o facto de na saida do escumador sairem algumas bolhas pequenas...
isso é mau??' é normal???

aguardo comentários

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal,

aqui ficam umas fotos da coluna seca, que ficou porreira, e tambem as fotos do enchimento do aqua, que foi o que eu fiz hoje de manha:

a coluna seca com o pente, já prontinha a ir ao sitio:





depois de colada no aquario:



e finalmente o enchimento do aqua, que foi por sifonagem pois o aquario encontra-se num andar inferior da casa, a cave ( visto que esteja frio ou muito quesnte lá é sem duvida o sitio da casa com temperaturas espetaculares) pelo que foi facil encher o aquario, esticando a mangueira e pronto, super rápido:









E finalmente o aquario cheio sem ter de suar a carregar bidões..eheh



comentem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Gostei da lei do menor esforço... eh eh eh  :SbOk:  

Eu pelo contrário tenho o aquário no andar de cima...  :Admirado:  

e a coluna seca tá com um aspecto muito profissional, parabéns!

----------


## Carlos Amorim

pois é, lá tive eu que fazer a coluna seca e deu-me um trabalho dos diabos, foi mais por causa da paciencia que tinha de ter para poder ficar muito perfeita. Contei com a ajuda de um colega, porque assim 4 olhos num trabalho, tem de sair alguma coisa de jeito.

quanto á lei do menor esforço, foi 100% aplicada :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , os proximos aquario que tiver de grandes dimenções, visto que tenho muito espaço disponivel, serão todos na cave. Pois a cave, que no meu caso, tn lá uma sala de estar, reúne muitos beneficios, entre eles a facilidade de encher os aquario e a temperatura, como já referi.

 :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

nova actualização,

já tenho rocha viva,

vejam como ficou:










ainda irei fazer muitas alterações, nas quais será meter mais RV, e modificar uns pormenores.

fiquem bem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

2 Sugestões: retirar estas rochas. 




A da esquerda tem um aspecto um bocado quadradão e ao retirares a da direita ficas com uma pequena baía no local onde ela está.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

tens razão Alfedo, 

aquelas pedras estavam muito feias.

No entanto tive de retirar alguma rocha viva pois uns quilos da que eu tinha lá nao eram meus, tavam á espera que o dono viesse buscar, de modo que o aqua ficou um pouco mais bazio, mas mais agradavel. Fiquei com apenas cerca de 25kg de rocha no aqua, mas no final deste mes vou por mais 10kg e ai vou poder trabalhar mais a disposição da rocha,
pelo que vou precisar de muitas sugestões.

de qualqer maneira amanha vou postar aqui umas fotos de como se encontra actualmente o aquario.

 :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas, 

queria perguntar uma coisa,

neste momento estou com 5 x t5 de 54W ( 1 atinica e 4 6400K) e 2 HQI de 70W, num total de 410W, o que acham??? tenho possibilidade de ainda por mais uma HQI de 70W, ponho ou nao??

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

aqui ficam umas fotos da construção e aplicação das minhas moonlight:









espero que gostem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

muito porreiro  :Pracima:  agora uma duvida...nao te vais ver a rasca com o aquario por agora? (universidade)

----------


## Carlos Amorim

nao, se tudo for bem gerido, penso ter tempo para tratar deste aquario e dos outros de agua doce tambem.

quem corre por gosto nao cansa :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

eheh...

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

sim nisso tens toda a razao :SbOk3:  

entao força nisso, queremos ver como esse menino vai ficar

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas

deixo aqui uma actualização de como está o aquario,













comentem e deem sugestões para melhorar isto.

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Carlos, só uma duvida que tenho:
As calhas da maxmat são de certeza de 54W?
eu pergunto porque vi calhas com as referencias que dizes mas são de 24w penso eu.
De respo tá muito fixe :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Oliveira

Grande Carlos! Boas :Olá:  

Isso está a ficar com bom aspecto! 
É bom ver que para já as Protopalythoa sp. estão a aguentar-se. E os outros corais, já os identificaste? Estão-se a aguentar?

Uma sugestão:
arranja um fundo azul para o aquário. Assim a vista fica mais uniforme.

Um abraço

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos
Estás no bom caminho, vou só fazer uma observação vira a saída das bombas um pouco mais para cima para que tenhas mais turbulência na superficie e se as tens com ventosas vai pensando noutra solução porque com o tempo elas perdem força e fazem estragos .
Fica Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas Rafael




> Carlos, só uma duvida que tenho:
> As calhas da maxmat são de certeza de 54W?
> eu pergunto porque vi calhas com as referencias que dizes mas são de 24w penso eu.
> De respo tá muito fixe


sim tenho a certeza, pois as proprias calhas traziam a lampada de 54W, por isso acho improvavel que colocassem uma lampada de 54W numa coisa que nao é de 54w.

Boas Gonçalo,




> É bom ver que para já as Protopalythoa sp. estão a aguentar-se. E os outros corais, já os identificaste? Estão-se a aguentar?


Ainda nao os identifiquei, mas vai ser o meu entretinimento nos próximos dias.
Para meu espanto estão a dezenvolver-se surpreendemente.




> Uma sugestão:
> arranja um fundo azul para o aquário. Assim a vista fica mais uniforme


Como já tinha dito da ultima vez que cá tiveste, eu mandei fazer o fundo em acrilico, igual ao da coluna seca.´´

Boas Silvério,




> Estás no bom caminho, vou só fazer uma observação vira a saída das bombas um pouco mais para cima para que tenhas mais turbulência na superficie e se as tens com ventosas vai pensando noutra solução porque com o tempo elas perdem força e fazem estragos .


Obrigada Silvério pelas observações, e quanto a elas tens razão, por enquanto nao, mas mais tarde vai ser algo a modificar.


queria agradecer a todos.

 :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal,

depois do problema que tive, o qual me obrigou a desmontar o aquario, estou de volta,

aqui fica uma foto com os crilicos colocados no fundo.



( nao liguem ao vidro sujo, mas tinha acabado de o encher e de fazer os ajustes)

agora preciso de opiniões, de coisas a mudar, ou a colocar,

inicialmente vou por mais rocha viva e corais moles,

quanto á iluminação estou com 5xT5 e 1HQI de 70w, o que acham?? preciso de mais??  que devo meter mais??

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Parabéns pela rápida recuperação :Palmas:  , acho que ficou muito bem, n se nota nada.

Já agora uma sugestão para o layout:



Aproveitei e limpei-te também o vidro  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> Parabéns pela rápida recuperação , acho que ficou muito bem, n se nota nada.
> 
> Já agora uma sugestão para o layout:
> 
> 
> 
> Aproveitei e limpei-te também o vidro


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

obrigada, eu tambem já o limpei, como é obvio...

realmente quando arranjar mais rocha vou poder trabalhar mais o layote tambem vai dar para inventar mais.

agora tava a pensar tambem em fazer esta alteração, depois de comprar mais rocha,



o que acham ??

e a iluminação?? ninguem me respondeu o que fazer??

fiquem bem

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Pegando na ideia do Paulo, retirava alguma rocha ao centro, mas não tanta, senão o layout fica mesmo dividido ao meio. Uma pequena rocha ou coral chega para deslocar a separação entre as 2 estruturas do meio do aquário um pouco para a direita.



Por outro lado, se queres meter mais rocha, sugiro que não tapes esse espaço entre as 2 estruturas. Constroi antes um braço de rocha do lado direito, bastante mais baixo, aproximando-se do vidro da frente. 



Ficas com mais um nível de profundidade.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Constroi antes um braço de rocha do lado direito, bastante mais baixo, aproximando-se do vidro da frente. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ficas com mais um nível de profundidade.


Gosto bastante dessa última ideia do Alfredo  :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

È realmente uma boa ideia, muito obrigada,

de certeza que vou fazer assim, 

penso que vai ficar engraçado,





quanto é equipa de limpesa, o que acham que devo por???

que mais vivos posso aqui por???

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

Equipa de limpeza
Nassarios
Luso Turbos
Cerites
Ermitas 
Ofiuros

Sobre nassarios se pedires à familia Silverio eles explicam como se faz e se fores as proximas colectas poderas os apanhar

Depois ja numa  etapa mais avançada poderas dar uma vista de olhos aqui sao os corais de facil manutençao
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=157

----------


## Carlos Amorim

ok, agora vou-me entreter a procurar por completar a minha equipa de limpeza.

obrigada

----------


## Marcelo Souza

oi carlos sou novo aqui e acabei de montar um marinho de 200lts.vi suas fotos adorei o seu aquario e gostaria que o meu funcionase meu aquario como disse tem 200lts 140 na frente e 60 atraz tenho filtro externo e skimmer morato pouca iluminação pois não pretendo por corais duros e nem outros que precisem de luz tenho 4 bombas de circulação de 1200lts/h mas não e o que quero então olhando as suas fotos observei as bombas marea que podem ser direcionadas pesquisei mas não encontrei quem sabe vc me manda onde encontro estas bombas pois teria menas bombas em meu aquario o que acho melhor um abraço (marcelo)

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas Marcelo,

enviei mp com o link.

entretanto, qui ficam umas fotos: 









o aquario está a ganhar algas castanhas por todo o lado,

pelo que li, faz parte do ciclo,

o que faço agora??

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

TPA's, coloca tambem a equipa de limpeza :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

então vou fazer isso,

só estou com problemas em encontrar equipe de limpeza,

o que posso encontrar nas lojas??'

posso comprar lá equipe de limpeza??


fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

entao carlos nao ha fotos actuais ai do teu menino? :SbSourire2:  

abraço :Vitoria:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

sim áh fotos, 

mas ainda vou tirá-las..... eheheh

----------


## Carlos Amorim

ok, 
tive a tirar fotos, para mostrar a evolução, que apesar de nao ser grande, vai sendo significativa, mas penso que ´nao está a correr mal para um iniciante. 

aqui ficam elas:



















o proximo passo vai ser a montagem do refugio, no qual já estou a pensar, na sua elaboração, e setup do mesmo....

fiquem bem

----------


## ArturCastro

parabens ta fixe  :Pracima:  

ñ tenhas medo de colocar ai um peixinho

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> parabens ta fixe  
> 
> ñ tenhas medo de colocar ai um peixinho


Depois do azar que ele teve, o aquário só está a cilclar à 17 dias, não é medo  :yb668:  , é sensatez.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Depois do azar que ele teve, o aquário só está a cilclar à 17 dias, não é medo  , é sensatez.


sim senhor,tem toda a razão

para burros já basta aqueles que tudo sabem :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

obrigada a todos :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

tenho a plena consciencia que só daqui a mais um tempo vou colocar um primeiro peixe, até lá vou pensando em ir montando a equipa de limpeza, melhorar o equipamento que tenho, e ir adquirindo mais equipamento,
quero ir com calma, pois vejo que os grandes aquarios do pessoal aqui do forum só conseguem atingir o sucesso com a calma, tempo.

quanto á rocha viva penso que nao meto mais, acho que a que tenho chega,  coloquei apenas cerca de 35kg, apesar de parecer mais,

tenho é de acabar com as algas, pois estão bem grandes.




obrigada a todos :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, o teu aqua tá a ficar fixe, vai com CALMA!!!!!  :SbOk:  
A meu ver metia as rochas do lado direito mais centrado no aqua se é que me percebes... centrado no local onde está... 

 :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

pois é Carlos ja passou algum tempo e novidades do aquario é o que o pessoal quer e presiza :SbSourire:  

fala-nos la como isso vai? e fotos?

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal,


tenho andado muito devagar pois penso qe é assim que se pode ter bons resultados,

vou postar aqui umas fotos que, apesar de nao mostrarem grandes novidades, ficam aqui como actualização:


















Nao está grande coisa, mas tambem nao está mal de todo, pois neste momento os  nao são muito, daí estar a andar devagar....

quando tiver novidades postarei aqui

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

Boas Carlos.
Como vai a evolução do teu reef?  tens novos equipamentos e vivos?
Mete umas fotos para o malta ver. Já vai sendo tempo de uma actualização  :yb665:

----------

